# Canon EOS R firmware version 1.2.0 announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 27, 2019)

> Canon is getting ready to release the next firmware update for the Canon EOS R, there are some feature updates as well as bug fixes.
> *From Canon Asia:*
> The new firmware for EOS R (version 1.2.0) will be available on Canon website from the middle of April 2019.
> Firmware version 1.2.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Mar 27, 2019)

Do they mean that you can now use the small AF point size when shooting in AI servo, or that there will be an even smaller AF point size introduced that also works in AI servo?

Either way, I'm very happy to see this. Even the single shot small AF point size is a little big to my liking, and then when you switch over to AI servo, the AF point goes to the larger size, and this is just way too big for my taste.


----------



## Adrianf (Mar 27, 2019)

If that improves focusing with long lenses it could be just the news that nature photographers have been waiting for...


----------



## dlmartin81 (Mar 27, 2019)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Do they mean that you can now use the small AF point size when shooting in AI servo, or that there will be an even smaller AF point size introduced that also works in AI servo?
> 
> Either way, I'm very happy to see this. Even the single shot small AF point size is a little big to my liking, and then when you switch over to AI servo, the AF point goes to the larger size, and this is just way too big for my taste.



That's a good question. I initially thought it was the spot AF as seen in the RP (and other higher-end DSLRs). But maybe you're right - maybe it's just the smaller AF that is found on non-servo. Crossing my fingers hoping that it's the former (RP's single point).

But like you said, I too am very happy to see this.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Mar 27, 2019)

These are welcome firmware enhancements as I shoot with my EOS-R in servo mode much of the time when shooting still images. In fact, my last few shoots I’ve switched off the EVF and only relied on the back of the camera. A big change after shooting a 1D for the last 10 years or so. The flip screen on the EOS-R is far better that the pull-out screen of my M5 and the Sony’s for that matter especially when shooting portrait mode.

I really hope Canon will be able to further improve the face and eye detect autofocus system in the R’s with firmware updates as it is still sadly lacking performance compared to the Sony a7 cameras.

I was at the Photography show in Birmingham the other week and the auto focus face and eye detect on the Sony a7’s is so much more accurate and quicker than that of the EOS-R’s.

Also, some good news to report, I’m getting over 800 combined images and short movie clips on the EOS-R battery before it starts flashing red. I have a back up battery which is a non-Canon brand and that is ok as a backup and cheap enough but doesn’t last anywhere near as long as the Canon genuine battery. A little off topic I know but it’s nice to be able to report positive Canon news these days.

Happy shooting folks


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 27, 2019)

Likewise. The EOS R eye detect is a bit hit and mis as well as slow so hopefully this firmware brings improvements.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 27, 2019)

Ooo! I like this. Glad to see they're bringing into the EOS R and that we now have small AF box as an option for Servo. I can't tell you how many times I wished the AF box in servo could be smaller!


----------



## Viggo (Mar 27, 2019)

Very nice, but where is the focus stacking?


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Mar 27, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Very nice, but where is the focus stacking?


In Photoshop...


----------



## Viggo (Mar 27, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> In Photoshop...


Yeah, I’m not the one who will be using it a lot, but I was kind of hoping Canon had stopped releasing a lower end body with features that the previous better/pro didn’t have...


----------



## padam (Mar 27, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Yeah, I’m not the one who will be using it a lot, but I was kind of hoping Canon had stopped releasing a lower end body with features that the previous better/pro didn’t have...


I don't think it will have the RP's built-in intervalometer either, it seems that Canon just does not want people to access silent mode RAW timelapses without an external remote, it is still very much Canon after all, let's not forget that...
While these features were promised already, I am not sure what else they will offer _after _firmware 1.2 besides fixes...


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 27, 2019)

These are the two features I've been wanting most. I'm very happy.


----------



## CJudge (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm really pleased to see Canon keeping its promise to be more active with Firmware Updates for the R than it has been for previous cameras. Fuji definitely knows how it's done, adding truly beneficial updates to older bodies. I'd love to see Canon continue this, especially with so many modern features being software focused, such as Eye-Detection AF.

To look at the home computing market as a comparison, Apple have long been releasing OS updates which improve speed of operation, and even battery life. If the R could get an update that shaved half a second off the start-up time, that would be amazing (one can dream)


----------



## Viggo (Mar 27, 2019)

I still don’t get the hype about eye-af as face detect just works, but I LOVE new firmwares even if they “corrects a typo in the Magyar menu. So new features is very cool!


----------



## iamjhil (Mar 27, 2019)

180 120. . . . I KNOW! it won't happen, just let me sit and think that maybe, maybe it will.


----------



## padam (Mar 27, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I still don’t get the hype about eye-af as face detect just works, but I LOVE new firmwares even if they “corrects a typo in the Magyar menu. So new features is very cool!


My experience with my 6-month-old niece is somewhat different. The eye-AF definitely nails it better over face-detect if the face is not quite straight-on, otherwise it might catch the wrong eye instead, just as it is seen here:






But I am getting used to just simply move that focusing point where I want, the less the camera needs to think instead of me, the better.


----------



## amorse (Mar 27, 2019)

There was some rumour of a major firmware update - is this expected to be the big one or an intermediary before another?


----------



## 5D35D46D2R (Mar 27, 2019)

Much awaited. Much appreciated. Long overdue, but mustn’t complain.

Link to announcement here.

The Eye AF still has a long way to go (at least the current iteration) before one can confidently rely on it under most shooting conditions (read One Shot)

With Servo AF, we hope it can latch onto the eye quickly, regardless of whether only one eye is detected or both eyes are.

I’ll be very happy if the firmware update addresses these issues.


----------



## HikeBike (Mar 27, 2019)

mrav said:


> I was hoping they'd release a major firmware update, this is just a minor update (but happy they are committed to releases). Is this what they planned for major? Well this doesn't entice me to buy the camera and starting to look at other systems.


I think this is the major one Canon was referring to. I'm thinking they might also add spot AF and focus bracketing down the road though, since the RP has them.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 27, 2019)

Mine with the RF 50 and face detect Ai Servo works like this always:


----------



## neto velasco (Mar 27, 2019)

Is this only for the EOS R? or also RP?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2019)

neto velasco said:


> Is this only for the EOS R? or also RP?


Just the R.


----------



## djack41 (Mar 28, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I still don’t get the hype about eye-af as face detect just works, but I LOVE new firmwares even if they “corrects a typo in the Magyar menu. So new features is very cool!


If you shoot portraits with fast lens like the 85mm 1.2, you will quickly realize why fast, accurate eye-AF is a big deal.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Mar 28, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Yeah, I’m not the one who will be using it a lot, but I was kind of hoping Canon had stopped releasing a lower end body with features that the previous better/pro didn’t have...


As far as I understand, it wouldn't stack in-camera anyway, it'd just do multiple shots with different focus. It's nice but most of the time you'd want manual control over focus points.
More usable feature would be an ability to specify the focus distance manually in camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2019)

djack41 said:


> If you shoot portraits with fast lens like the 85mm 1.2, you will quickly realize why fast, accurate eye-AF is a big deal.


If you’d bothered to read Viggo’s post, you’d have seen the image he posted was with the RF 50, and you will quickly realize why your response is inane. Or maybe you are simply unaware that the RF 50 is an f/1.2 lens? In fact, Viggo has a history here of shooting with only the 35/1.4 – 50/1.2 – 85/1.2 trilogy, and typically shooting at or near max aperture, which renders your comment irrelevant. His point is that face AF defaults to the eyes, meaning it’s already eye AF for all practical purposes.


----------



## ArtisanCraft (Mar 28, 2019)

SO happy...

Thank you for listening, Canon.


----------



## degos (Mar 28, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Very nice, but where is the focus stacking?



Why do you want to load down the firmware of a camera with more features? Every feature added means less focus on and more potential bugs in basic functionality. And more cost.

I'd prefer that Canon concentrate on firmware for the bare basics, for taking photos. In fact I'd go further and ask for manual mode only, no video, no post-processing tricks baked into the camera but with an unrelenting focus on improving the responsiveness and accuracy of the basic functionality. Perhaps they could tweak another couple of FPS, cleverer AF algorithm for servo mode, whatever.

If they replaced the current model with an "EOS R Essentials Edition" I'd buy it today. Maybe two of them!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Very nice, but where is the focus stacking?





degos said:


> Why do you want to load down the firmware of a camera with more features? Every feature added means less focus...


Except adding focus stacking would mean _more_ focus. [insert rimshot here]

Seriously, while I agree with not adding everything including the kitchen sink, focus stacking is something I’d personally use (occasionally). I hope Canon adds it to the R, but it does happen that higher end bodies sometimes don’t get certain features found in lower bodies, eg lots of DSLRs and PowerShots have in-camera HDR, the 1-series bodies don’t.


----------



## OfirAbe (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey all, new here and came for a specific reason... what about the Tethering issue??does no one have a problem with the slow tethering to the computer?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 28, 2019)

OfirAbe said:


> Hey all, new here and came for a specific reason... what about the Tethering issue??does no one have a problem with the slow tethering to the computer?


Haven’t tried tethering, what software do you use? Cable or WiFi?


----------



## OfirAbe (Mar 28, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Haven’t tried tethering, what software do you use? Cable or WiFi?


I've tried it with CaptureOne, and Lightroom via cable (several). photos transfer at a lag of about 9 seconds...


----------



## Kevin Scott (Mar 28, 2019)

OfirAbe said:


> I've tried it with CaptureOne, and Lightroom via cable (several). photos transfer at a lag of about 9 seconds...


You can tether using the EOS R and Lightroom? I haven't been able to with Lr Classic CC.


----------



## Otara (Mar 28, 2019)

degos said:


> Why do you want to load down the firmware of a camera with more features? Every feature added means less focus on and more potential bugs in basic functionality. And more cost.
> 
> I'd prefer that Canon concentrate on firmware for the bare basics, for taking photos. In fact I'd go further and ask for manual mode only, no video, no post-processing tricks baked into the camera but with an unrelenting focus on improving the responsiveness and accuracy of the basic functionality. Perhaps they could tweak another couple of FPS, cleverer AF algorithm for servo mode, whatever.
> 
> If they replaced the current model with an "EOS R Essentials Edition" I'd buy it today. Maybe two of them!



More cost but broader appeal so more sales, more budget for testing. If the code base for stacking already exists, its more a question of marketting than risk.


----------



## QuisUtDeus (Mar 28, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> Except adding focus stacking would mean _more_ focus. [insert rimshot here]
> 
> Seriously, while I agree with not adding everything including the kitchen sink, focus stacking is something I’d personally use (occasionally). I hope Canon adds it to the R, but it does happen that higher end bodies sometimes don’t get certain features found in lower bodies, eg lots of DSLRs and PowerShots have in-camera HDR, the 1-series bodies don’t.



And yet video features are supposedly "free"...


----------



## SereneSpeed (Mar 29, 2019)

OfirAbe said:


> Hey all, new here and came for a specific reason... what about the Tethering issue??does no one have a problem with the slow tethering to the computer?



???

I tether a lot - I do not notice any lag. Directly comparable to the 5D and 1D series when using Capture one. I wait 1 second or less for a RAW image to render. Are you sure you haven't accidentally started using hot folders? i.e. using Canon's software to tether and Capture one to read it afterward?

Sounds like something is configured wrong in your setup... wish I had more suggestions to offer.


----------



## ColinJR (Mar 29, 2019)

Given its inclusion on so many other models, including the 5D mk4and the RP, it really irks me theres no built in intervelometer timer on the R.


----------



## derekmccoy (Mar 29, 2019)

Canon adding feature with firmware updates..... Are they starting to care about their customers now?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Very nice, but where is the focus stacking?


Yes, since the RP has focus bracketing, I was hoping for it in my R. Its a feature I have wanted for a long time and would use.


----------



## OfirAbe (Mar 29, 2019)

SereneSpeed said:


> ???
> 
> I tether a lot - I do not notice any lag. Directly comparable to the 5D and 1D series when using Capture one. I wait 1 second or less for a RAW image to render. Are you sure you haven't accidentally started using hot folders? i.e. using Canon's software to tether and Capture one to read it afterward?
> 
> Sounds like something is configured wrong in your setup... wish I had more suggestions to offer.





SereneSpeed said:


> ???
> 
> I tether a lot - I do not notice any lag. Directly comparable to the 5D and 1D series when using Capture one. I wait 1 second or less for a RAW image to render. Are you sure you haven't accidentally started using hot folders? i.e. using Canon's software to tether and Capture one to read it afterward?
> 
> Sounds like something is configured wrong in your setup... wish I had more suggestions to offer.


There's no setup, I tether it as basic as I tether my 5dMk4 to capture one. 
I need to test if it's only on my camera.


----------



## danfaz (Mar 29, 2019)

neto velasco said:


> Is this only for the EOS R? or also RP?


RP already has this.


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 30, 2019)

SO with the news of the likely addition of ProResRAW to the EOS R .... wonder if it is THIS firmware to be released in mid April... or are we thinking an announcement for yet another update a month later? Would seem weird to have two firmware updates a couple weeks apart


----------



## Viggo (Mar 30, 2019)

Mid-April is the only one. At least for a very long time.

Wonder if they have fixed the text that says silent mode can’t be used in burst mode also


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

Viggo said:


> Mid-April is the only one. At least for a very long time.
> 
> Wonder if they have fixed the text that says silent mode can’t be used in burst mode also



The user manual firmware version 1.1.0 says it can. Download eosr-ug4-en.pdf


----------



## Viggo (Apr 1, 2019)

Shaun Gibbs said:


> The user manual firmware version 1.1.0 says it can. Download eosr-ug4-en.pdf



I think you misunderstand, I wrote “fix the text”.

I know it works with silent mode and burst, but with the original firmware it didn’t, and in camera it still reads it doesn’t work with burst


----------



## djack41 (Apr 1, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I still don’t get the hype about eye-af as face detect just works, but I LOVE new firmwares even if they “corrects a typo in the Magyar menu. So new features is very cool!


Imagine capturing the moment shooting at 1.4 with moving subjects only to find in post that face detect delivered sharp focus on the nose, forehead, cheek etc. Accurate eye-af is a game changing technology for many photographers. Sony claims to have developed eye AF for wildlife which could be remarkable. Canon really needs to catch up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Imagine capturing the moment shooting at 1.4 with moving subjects only to find in post that face detect delivered sharp focus on the nose, forehead, cheek etc. Accurate eye-af is a game changing technology for many photographers. Sony claims to have developed eye AF for wildlife which could be remarkable. Canon really needs to catch up.


Imagine completely missing the point of someone's post. Reading comprehension is really game changing. djack41 really needs to catch up.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 1, 2019)

djack41 said:


> Imagine capturing the moment shooting at 1.4 with moving subjects only to find in post that face detect delivered sharp focus on the nose, forehead, cheek etc. Accurate eye-af is a game changing technology for many photographers. Sony claims to have developed eye AF for wildlife which could be remarkable. Canon really needs to catch up.


I quite literally addressed all your concerns except maybe wildlife eye AF, however, I still manage to get both birds and cats eyes in focus, at f1.2, imagine that...

After so many comments like yours I at least know not to trust Sony’s face detect


----------



## Uneternal (Apr 1, 2019)

Yet another minor update. Wasn't there a rumor about a major firmware update which would introduce new features?

@Viggo: Canon doesn't even get its eye AF right. Some people pointed out, it focusses on eyelashes instead of the retina. I love my R but it really bugs me that Canon seems to loose grip and trail behind new innovations. If I want to focus on my dogs eyes I have to manually put a focus point on them.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 1, 2019)

Uneternal said:


> Yet another minor update. Wasn't there a rumor about a major firmware update which would introduce new features?
> 
> @Viggo: Canon doesn't even get its eye AF right. Some people pointed out, it focusses on eyelashes instead of the retina. I love my R but it really bugs me that Canon seems to loose grip and trail behind new innovations. If I want to focus on my dogs eyes I have to manually put a focus point on them.


No, it doesn’t focus on lashes, see my example earlier. 

And why oh why does people buy Canon and come here and b!tch about all things wrong with them?

Why aren’t you over at SonyRumors with your A7 rIII enjoying everything that is soo excellent? I don’t get it... 

Sony came “with the biggest update yet” now, with “help” option in the menus and option to remove AF options, guess which brand has had that for ages... and an auto option between eye af etc... wohoo..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2019)

Uneternal said:


> Some people pointed out, it focusses on eyelashes instead of the retina.


The retina is about 1" behind the iris (the colored part of the eye that you see). If your eyeAF is focusing on the retina, it's broken.


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I think you misunderstand, I wrote “fix the text”.
> 
> I know it works with silent mode and burst, but with the original firmware it didn’t, and in camera it still reads it doesn’t work with burst



Oops, sorry. Where do I find that text in the camera itself?


----------



## Viggo (Apr 2, 2019)

Shaun Gibbs said:


> Oops, sorry. Where do I find that text in the camera itself?


When you go to the menu to enable Silent Shutter and arrow down to “Activate”, the text comes up.


----------



## CDR (Apr 2, 2019)

I am no professional - just an enthusiast who spends most of my time shooting wildlife.. When I sold my wonderful 1D X it was primarily to go mirrorless for the weight saving and so I did not have to drag my XA20 camcorder around as well. I was well aware there were sacrifices to be made and even better brand options for my type of shooting, but the cost of switching was just too high. 

However the more I use this camera , so slandered by sooo many, the more I smile as I really see the value this camera is delivering - screen drag AF is the best change I have seen for years, low light focusing and exposure, stunning colours, so many features that help customise to your personal preferences etc. etc. Its not perfect but I for one am stunned on what this new RF system will allow ahead and how my past lens investments continue to deliver quality images and some aspects are even enhanced - using full range AF with extenders, adapters with brilliant filter features that can be used across so many lenses etc. etc.

In summary if Canon move on firmware as the other brands appear to be forcing them to do, we will all be winners ahead - the small form block with servo AF will be a real boost for me - now if only the two changes could be at the 8fps high speed option...... (but that's probably beyond this models processing capability).

Still at the end of the day my ugly duckling is blossoming and if you have seen some of the recent professional videos using the EOS R such as Jason Laniers Death Valley shoot you would probably agree with me that the real improvement that 98% of us need is on the use of what we already have!


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Apr 3, 2019)

Viggo said:


> When you go to the menu to enable Silent Shutter and arrow down to “Activate”, the text comes up.



Thanks found it. 

It is however correct. It says that silent shooting can't be used with *Low* speed continuous shooting. It can be used with *High* speed continuous shooting. The three boxes icon without an H in them means low speed continuous shooting.

If silent shooting is enabled, you can't actually select low speed burst mode from the quick menu. It is greyed out.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 3, 2019)

Shaun Gibbs said:


> Thanks found it.
> 
> It is however correct. It says that silent shooting can't be used with *Low* speed continuous shooting. It can be used with *High* speed continuous shooting. The three boxes icon without an H in them means low speed continuous shooting.
> 
> If silent shooting is enabled, you can't actually select low speed burst mode from the quick menu. It is greyed out.


Ah  Thanks! I overlooked that ..


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 5, 2019)

I still don't know why we can't just do low speed continuous with silent shutter. I normally leave the camera on low speed continuous, as it's slow enough that if I want to just take one photo, I can easily just let up on the shutter button before it takes another photo. And it still allows me the flexibility to hold it down and fire off more shots.

But then if I want to change to silent, I have to fool around with changing the shooting mode first. 

There is no logical reason why we can't just have low and high speed continuous in silent mode!


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm betting 4/18.


----------

